# About to buy the whole shebang, but from whom?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Well I am getting much closer to closing on my remote desert property (60 day closing date....I'm going nuts waiting!) and I need to go ahead and purchase my solar system. I'd like to buy it from one outfit so that hopefully they can sell me what amounts to a 'kit'. Not sure if that is the right way to phrase that or not. I'm hoping y'all will give me some recommendations on who to use for this sort of purchase. 

One of the big requirements is that they have great customer service! I've never done solar before, and though I've wired several houses, I expect to be on the phone to them several times before I manage to get it installed. Lots of patience is a definite plus :goodjob:


----------



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been looking at Wholesale Solar, also have heard good things about Backwoods Solar as well.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I bought my inverter panel from AltEStore but panels came from Sunelec a while ago.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

I've used Backwoods for years. Great people.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I got my system kit from Wholesale Solar and found them good to work with -- its a family business.

They know the stuff they sell pretty well, but I would not expect really detailed help on the install from any of the suppliers. When they sell "kits" it really means that its a collection of parts that will be most of what you need to do the system, but there are no insert tab A in slot B kind of instructions.
Also be careful about comparing kits as some don't include everything -- eg some don't include mount rails for the PV modules.

I've also heard good things about Backwoods Solar.

DMSolar seems to have pretty good prices on kits, but I've not dealt with them.

All things being equal, its nice to deal with a company that is not too far distant to keep shipping costs and problems down.
Our local Platt Electric supplier will order PV modules etc. that then get shipped into their local store with no shipping charges.

I documented the install on my system in mind numbing detail -- so you might want to take a look at it -- should give you an idea what's involved:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/PV/EnphasePV/Main.htm
If you have done wiring before, I don't think you will find it difficult.
Mine is a grid tie system, if you are doing an off-grid system, there is some detail on installs here: http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/PV/pv.htm

If you are handy with a welder, I'd have a look at the mount system that Doug worked out -- simple, strong, and cheap:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/PV/DougEnphase/DougEnphase.htm


Gary


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

TxMex said:


> Well I am getting much closer to closing on my remote desert property (60 day closing date....I'm going nuts waiting!) and I need to go ahead and purchase my solar system. I'd like to buy it from one outfit so that hopefully they can sell me what amounts to a 'kit'. Not sure if that is the right way to phrase that or not. I'm hoping y'all will give me some recommendations on who to use for this sort of purchase.
> 
> One of the big requirements is that they have great customer service! I've never done solar before, and though I've wired several houses, I expect to be on the phone to them several times before I manage to get it installed. Lots of patience is a definite plus :goodjob:


..........Are you moving down to Big Bend or Terlingua ? They say land is fairly cheap down that way . , fordy


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Ssssssshhhh!!!!!!!! Too many people are moving in down here as it is!!! I used to live here and moved away briefly. Now I'm moving back. Though you are correct....some of the land is cheap. There is a reason for that! The land I'm buying isn't cheap, but it's well worth what I'm paying.

Year after year I have watched people move here and spend more money than they ever dreamed trying to get set up on that cheap land. Most have accepted their losses and left in under 2 years. I've watched a few loose everything they have. There is an extremely steep learning curve for this area.


----------



## vanet (Aug 30, 2011)

sunelec.com way cheaper than anyone out there. They are even cheaper than we as dealers can buy wholesale.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Something struck me about your post... the papers aren't signed yet... better get the horse first before you start with the cart... Crazy things can happen at the last minute.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah.....really. You might be stuck with a bunch of solar stuff and no place to put it.



TxMex said:


> I'd like to buy it from one outfit so that hopefully they can sell me what amounts to a 'kit'.


Grid tied, or off grid ?


If off grid, I'd go with an Outback pre-built power board. They are about as close to "plug and play" as you're gonna find in the solar biz.

1. Mount panels
2. Run panel wires into combiner box
3. Hang Outback board on a wall
4. Run wire from combiner box into Outback board. (Solar In)
5. Run wire from Outback board to battery bank
6. Run AC wire from Outback board to your AC breaker box










Grid tied ?

Use Enphase mirco inverters. Mount right on the backside of the panel, put an AC disconnect near the panels, and you feed 240vAC to your house panel or meter ( depending on local requirements )


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just remember not all the same rules apply to DC wiring then AC, DC can be a lot more dangerous.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I have used a number of sources. I have found backwoods solar to be great to work with. I believe everybody that works there lives with a system so they know what they are selling and are not afraid to spend a lot of time on the phone. 
Best help I have found is a local installer. He does more off grid than grid tie I believe. He helps when when we need it but mostly just supply's what we need. We are expecting him this morning with a mate three to upgrade from our mate (outback)
mavericksolar.com


----------

